# Hiring a car in Dipolog



## MrSam (Jul 31, 2012)

Any advice would be welcome.

I will be in Dipolog for three weeks and wanted to hire a pickup or similar for about three weeks. A local contact there tells me that most hire prices are around 3,500p per day which seems excessive to me but I suspect these are 'tourist' prices. I have no experience in the Philippines so wondering if I can expect a different result if I turn up with cash in hand. Would I be able to negotiate a better deal or not? I'm looking at no more than +/-1000p per day which is about what I paid for a brand new rental car in UK for three weeks - yea, I know UK is different from Philippines but you get the idea.

There is no online presence for companies in Dipolog so I suspect I will just have to wing it when I arrive in about six weeks time. And I don't have a motorbike licence so that isn't an option (blame my Mum for that, she had a fit when I turned up with a Honda when I was 16).

Regards

Sam


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We hired cars on three different occasions a couple of months ago, not in Dipalog, and paid between 1800 and 2800 per day. We cnsidered 1800 to be a good deal.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> We hired cars on three different occasions a couple of months ago, not in Dipalog, and paid between 1800 and 2800 per day. We cnsidered 1800 to be a good deal.


In Puerto Princessia I got cars near the low end of that range. A 1200 cc engine, manual transmission econobox would be about 1700 or even less depending on length of rental.

A Corolla or similar would be about the middle of that range. around 2200 again depending on length of rental. 

I have seen places on Airbnb, again not in Dipalog, that could include a car for around 1000 with the house rental if you wanted.

This is private rentals, so watch out for insurance coverage and damage scams. Take pictures of the complete vehicle and make sure that they see you do it as well. Even renting from an international company, you do not get good insurance coverage here. (and most likely no roadside assistance if you take the car outside of the city.)


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> In Puerto Princessia I got cars near the low end of that range. A 1200 cc engine, manual transmission econobox would be about 1700 or even less depending on length of rental.
> 
> A Corolla or similar would be about the middle of that range. around 2200 again depending on length of rental.
> 
> ...


I would be very wary of any sort of cut price/private rental deals. As you pointed out, the potential nightmare situation in the event of an accident should not be taken lightly. Damage to the car would be bad enough, but heaven forbid you were involved in an accident where somebody was killed or injured. Whenever I have rented, it has always been through one of the major international outfits, and yes, it does work out at about P3,000 a day for a mid sized, auto, with ac.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

On Luzon for me to hire a van for an afternoon, it's 3,500 peso's but all day I couldn't imagine the costs, transportation here is expensive but it might be cheaper in Mindanao.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> On Luzon for me to hire a van for an afternoon, it's 3,500 peso's but all day I couldn't imagine the costs, transportation here is expensive but it might be cheaper in Mindanao.


When we have hired a van for that sort of money they come with driver. The three self drives recently were all an auto box vios. The expensive one was in dumaguete and cheaper two from subic.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

MrSam said:


> Any advice would be welcome.
> 
> I will be in Dipolog for three weeks and wanted to hire a pickup or similar for about three weeks. A local contact there tells me that most hire prices are around 3,500p per day which seems excessive to me but I suspect these are 'tourist' prices. I have no experience in the Philippines so wondering if I can expect a different result if I turn up with cash in hand. Would I be able to negotiate a better deal or not? I'm looking at no more than +/-1000p per day which is about what I paid for a brand new rental car in UK for three weeks - yea, I know UK is different from Philippines but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Search on Facebook. Many PH business' can't have their own webpage so they put up a FB page. That is how we found a few car rental outfits on Bohol.

We ended up renting an 2017 7 seater Avanza from the father of our Air Bnb host, for p2500 a day.


----------



## MrSam (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everybody. I'll see what I can sort out when I arrive.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

MrSam said:


> Thanks for the replies everybody. I'll see what I can sort out when I arrive.


If this is your first trip here be sure to read your countries and also the US warning for traveling anywhere on Mindanao island. Take them seriously - they are there for a very good reason.


----------



## MrSam (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the warning. I do take them seriously and will definitely be taking suitable precautions. My mo has always been to keep a low profile and not draw attention to myself.


----------

